# What is your impression of a ENTJ 7w8?



## rosesandgold (Jun 12, 2015)

It doesn't seem like a common combination, but it seems quite interesting. 

What are your ideas?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

This combination never made sense to me. It's more likely they're mistyped ETPs of some variety.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

If it's mature, it's good. If not, it's obnoxious. 
The coolest enneagram for ENTJ remains 3w2 anyway.


----------

